# Lift Bridge with walkways



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)




----------



## lotsasteam (Jan 3, 2008)

Very nice Ron! 
Looks like you settled in finally,came that way a few times(Grand Junction)nice place ,gonna visit one of those day's! 
Cheers,Manfred


----------



## Doug C (Jan 14, 2008)

WOW !! Now that is a real special purpose bridge Thanks for taking the time to post some fantastic pics ! 


btw, do you use all the power coming out of that (also) elevated transformer 'station' to run the bridge


----------



## livesteam53 (Jan 4, 2008)

Real nice Ron now everyone will want you know that.


----------



## dieseldude (Apr 21, 2009)

Fantastic! 


-Kevin.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Pretty impressive Ron, good pix really makes it clear. Weren't the lead weights for it like 60 lbs total?


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

The lead weights are 22 pounds each. 
Thanks for the comments. 
Yep need that much power to lift it.


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

You out did yourself on that one Ron \ 

JJ


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

Very cool Ron.


----------



## Matt Vogt (Jan 2, 2008)

Awesome bridge, Ron!


----------



## Bryan Smith (Jan 2, 2008)

Nice Ron! i really like that! that is COOL! Good job buddy!


----------



## Tahoe1 (Nov 10, 2008)

How cool is that!!
I may need to copy that idea! 
@import url(http://www.mylargescale.com/Provide...ad.ashx?type=style&file=SyntaxHighlighter.css);@import url(/providers/htmleditorproviders/cehtmleditorprovider/dnngeneral.css);


----------



## Rod Fearnley (Jan 2, 2008)

Hey, Neat Ron. Another bench mark. Can't say that I have ever seen another bridge of that style in "our" Scale. Sure beats a duck under.
Rod


----------



## Chris Scott (Jan 2, 2008)

Incredible !!! 
Primer or finished color ? What triggeres it to raise & lower ?


----------



## Stan Cedarleaf (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, that's a real masterpiece.... Looks very, very good. Do you operate it manually????? Looks like it would work well that way rather than trying to motorize it...

Awesome job.


----------



## lownote (Jan 3, 2008)

Magnificent!


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Thanks for the comments. It is operated manually with pins to hold it down.


----------



## RonTeten (Feb 15, 2008)

Looks Great!!! Going to have to get Jerry and road trip!


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

Ron, you need to put some people on it. A bearded guy!


----------



## noelw (Jan 2, 2008)

That is a great looking bridge. 









We have over the Sacramento Riiver one like that.. 
Now you got some mixed brain electrons thinking maybe a place on other side of our swing bridge. 
There is a point stiicking out or land where our swing bridge hops to and then goes on with a large curve bridge sections to cross the side of the pond.. 
Wonder if we could fit something like that in there.. Have to make a lift motor/gear box to use R/C with it like our other bridge.

Like Jerry B said.. Got to have a bridge oper. with a beard contolling it.. laf.










Again........That's a darn nice bridge you built. 
Did you have to put rolled in the guides or does it raise up and down easy? Also,you going to keep the rush color on it??


----------



## Bob Baxter (Jan 3, 2008)

Magnificent bridge. A real work of art.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

Could not put the worker in the picture until he showed up today.


----------



## Jerry Barnes (Jan 2, 2008)

All right, I hope you docked his pay for being so late.


----------



## chaingun (Jan 4, 2008)

Dang Ron! **** of a job! 
Best, Ted


----------



## John J (Dec 29, 2007)

What did you use for Stairs ?

Hand Rail, Risers, Treads ?

JJ


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

John I had an old windmill that i used the flat braces cut down for all steps and risers. The handrails are just 1/8 round stock. The expanded metal is aluminum rain spout gutter protector that keeps leaves out. Ron


----------

